# Coding Errors



## maine4me (Apr 8, 2013)

If a coding errors is discovered outside of an audit are we still obligate to return the overpayments?  We recently discovered that some of the guidelines previously established (more than 5 year ago) were incorrect, and therefore we have been billing incorrectly.  I have update the  coding guidelines effective immediately, but am unsure if I need to return the payments.


----------



## Stacixu04 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Yes*

Yes, you should return the overpayment.


----------

